# Fruit bath



## agompert (May 30, 2010)

1






2






Vote for the Second pic on Model Mayhem for pic of the day for May 29th, 2010  

Where Professional Models Meet Model Photographers - ModelMayhem


----------



## K.Li (May 30, 2010)

1) Nice exposure and lighting but I like the 2nd shot composition better.

2) Good composition, I am curious to how it would look if the model was more above water with more details. It seems to be a little overexposed, with the model being very borderline and the foreground having highlights and losing many details. The shot seems a tiny soft at the eye and it looks like the focus is on the eyelashes instead of the eyeball. I would personally enjoy it more if there was deeper DOF where it's tack sharp with every little detail of the model's features and texture. Maybe it's just me but blurry foreground doesn't do it for me.


----------



## GotaLuvThosPens (May 30, 2010)

I love the coordination of colors!
In the first shot I'm a little distracted by that red thing in the bottom left??
On the second I love the flower touching the models face sort of tying everything together.  But I do wish the lemon slice right below her nose wasn't so vibrant.  I feel like it's competing for the attention from her eyes.
Beautiful shots over all.


----------

